# £600 bike for Audax etc.



## e-rider (18 Aug 2008)

I'm looking for a cheapish bike to ride audax and light fast touring.

I've looked and tried the Trek 1.2 (60cm) and although it has mudguard eyes it doesn't have the clearance!!! Otherwise it was fine. 

Have looked at Giant SCR1.5 , 2 and 3....and 4. OK but the large size is a little small for me and the XL is massive!

Quite like the look of the Ridley Eos, although it is more expensive. Unfortunately size L seems to be sold out everywhere and the 2009 model is a little way off yet. Good clearance for mudguards and 25mm tyres and even has rack eyes.

Any more suggestions? Key points: 59cm or 60cm frame size, good clearance for mudguards and 25/28mm tyres. Rack eyes would be nice. £600 budget. NO slow touring bike though, more audax style.

Cheers


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2008)

Have a look at the Ribble winter bike. It is a good deal, takes full mudguards and is a reasonable ride.


----------



## e-rider (18 Aug 2008)

I would quite like a 'compact' frame with sloping top tube, and my experience with Ribble in the past would stop me buying from them. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Baggy (18 Aug 2008)

What about the Dawes Audax? You can usually find some good deals on them at this time of year as the 2008 models come out...

It's not a compact though.


----------



## e-rider (18 Aug 2008)

Don't want to sound fussy but just looked at the Dawes on the web and it looks very 1980s. I'll keep my eyes open for it in the LBS though and have a proper look at it.


----------



## RedBike (18 Aug 2008)

> Have a look at the Ribble winter bike. It is a good deal, takes full mudguards and is a reasonable ride.



You'll struggle to get 25mm tyres on with the guards. Cracking bike though.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Aug 2008)

Giant SCR2.0? It ticks most of your boxes (mudgaurds, rack fixins, clearance for 26mm with guards (I doubt you'd get 28s in) compact geometry and comes in at £545, as I recall.


----------



## alicat (20 Aug 2008)

Have you thought of going down the second hand route? A Tifosi should then be well within your budget.


----------



## itisaboutthebike (20 Aug 2008)

Ribbles are OK , but the tyre clearences are very tight - even with 23mm tyres on. The wheelbase/chainsatys are racing length - again not great for long days in the sadle. Not very good even for light touring where I;d want to fit 25mm tyres at least. They're also aluminium which I wouldn't buy.

I'd have a look a the Jamis Quest - either the straight or sloping top tube ones. Superb 631 frame (I have one).

buy a bike direct are doing them for £699 with 105/Ultegra mix and askium wheelset. Its a bargain.

That said the Dawes Audax is a good buy.


----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2008)

Can't seem to find a UK stockist of the Jamis Quest - looks OK on a US site though - cheers!


----------



## itisaboutthebike (20 Aug 2008)

A bit 1980's ? Why ? Just because it isn't compact and hasn't got fat tubes ? Its steel (much better ride than Alu), its got STI's and has good clearences for slightly wider tyres and guards. What more do you want ? 

Its a better bike than you think. 

631 builds into a much more repsonsive frame than Ti (and I'm a big Ti fan BTW). The only downside is its heavier.


----------



## itisaboutthebike (20 Aug 2008)

http://www.buyabikedirect.co.uk/


----------



## velocidad (3 Sep 2008)

that quest looks good. will it take bigish tyres and muds? specs are are abit vague on that ponit.

cheers, velocidad


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 Sep 2008)

I bought the Quest 2 weeks ago from buyabike - it won't take mudguards. It has mountings for a rack though (?).

Its a lovely bike though and cheaper than any similar specced 631 model around.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Sep 2008)

or even a direct link to the Quest


----------



## Zoom (4 Sep 2008)

virtually all of my Audax rides inc. PBP have been done on an alloy Ribble; the biggest problem seems to be finding slim enough mudguards if you use the short drop brakes; but I've had few probs with 23mm tyres. The steel thing seems to be a UK thing; a triangle is a triangle whatever metal it's made of (and my bike has alloy forks too)


----------



## Chris James (4 Sep 2008)

itisaboutthebike said:


> A bit 1980's ? Why ? Just because it isn't compact and hasn't got fat tubes ? Its steel (much better ride than Alu), its got STI's and has good clearences for slightly wider tyres and guards. What more do you want ?
> 
> Its a better bike than you think.
> .



Funnily enough I have a Dawes Audax and also a 1980's touring bike. The audax does have fattish tubes and looks space age in comparison to a genuine 1980's bike!

Mine is the 2006 model which is a sort of tripe chainseted version of the Audax Supreme and it is a very nice bike, albeit not super light. I think the cheaper Audax Sport has a 520 frame though?


----------



## Landslide (4 Sep 2008)

Chris James said:


> ...Mine is the 2006 model which is a sort of tripe chainseted version of the Audax Supreme...



That must give you some offaly low gears...


----------



## sam_pedro (22 Sep 2008)

*Surosa*

You should try a Surosa you get the choice of whether you want the mudguards on or off and you can also choose which group set you want.
I ride for surosa and i have a audax as my winter bike and it is a good quality bike for the money.

www.surosa.co.uk
http://www.surosa.co.uk/13/Leisure_and_Touring.aspx

check them out they are nice..

thanks sam


----------



## jimboalee (3 Oct 2008)

I Audax on a Dawes Giro 500. 23lb, 35" lowest gear (triple chainset) and all the gears for most rides are those with the middle 42t chainring.

It has mudguard clearances, so they are fitted. It has Shimano Tiagra gearset. Tektro duel pivot calipers. I've fitted my trusty old Brooks B17 to get that 'armchair' feeling.

I rode 12 Audax points this year. 3 x 200 and 2 x 300 km events.

I ride populaires on a Halfords Apollo 'County' gents 3 speed Sturmey 'Town' bike. Yes, all 38lb of it !!

So any bike is OK for Audax.


----------



## Valkyrie (3 Oct 2008)

In the price range you're looking at quite a few audaxers go for the Tifosi with the mudguard clearance (can't remember the model). Seems a decent bike for the money.


----------



## Jonathan M (4 Oct 2008)

Another vote for the Ribble from me.


----------



## P.H (4 Oct 2008)

How are you with the spanners?
You could build up a Kinesis Racelight T for your budget, I have one, not quite as comfy as the steel tourer, but it flys in comparison. I haven't ridden the other aluminium bikes mentioned, I chose the Racelight because it has better clearances. Frame is around £170, ITM Visia forks are a good match at £70, Open Pro rims on Tiagra hubs for £115, Tiagra groupset for £165. Leaves you £80 for budget finishing kit, OK that's tight, but even if you went a few quid over budget I think it'd be worth it.
Here's a review;
http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/2863/v/1/sp/


----------

